# Frage zur ipcam WVC54GC von linksys ?



## chrischi1986 (14. Okt 2007)

:idea: Hallo ihr bei www.java-forum.org :idea: 

Ich habe ein problem und zwar ich  möchte meine ip cam als bild ( mit Java ) auf meine seite einbauen .
die seite ist eine htm seite. >>>Der link zur cam seite ist ganz unten  <<<
Hier für brauche ich hilfe ,wer kann mir helfen oder wer kennt sich damit aus?

Bitte um schnelle antwort!!! 

mfg.:
Chrischi1986 

Kontat :###  Klick auf link hier http://www.free-guestbooks.de/gbserver/?gb=13996

Ach so die seite geht nur mit den internet explorer (windos) und die steuerelemente
müssen aktiv sein.




-------------------------Hier der Link zur Seite--------------------------------------

http://www.chrischi1986.dyndns.org:1024/main.cgi?next_file=main.htm


----------



## sammi (4. Feb 2009)

NMXPtP djG39Bsk4chHy2M0xpk2Fv


----------

